# SJ Whippy Mod



## GS11

Have been carrying out some basic mods to the doser.

Was looking to mod the sweeper to improve retention for *single dosing* and at the same time install a cone to cover the central doser mechanism to eliminate areas where stale grinds can collect.

*Whippy Mod*

  

To achieve this mod source a bottle of anchor spray cream (£1 from tesco) Remove whippy cover and drill 4mm hole through the indentation at the top (use a smaller pilot drill first).

  

Strip down the doser leaving the bottom vanes in situ. Retain the middle vanes and lose everything else except the alloy wheel nut.

Obtain 1 x M5 50mm csk stainless machine screw (£1 from ebay)

  

Also in the pic are 3 x cardboard cut outs (approx 25mm x 15mm) from a cereal packet for the sweeper mod which I will be undertaking at the same time.

  

Lay the 3 x cardboard cutouts on the leading edges of 3 of the bottom vanes

  

Press down the middle vanes over the lower vanes and hand tighten the wheel nut. The cardboard cutouts will be clamped lightly in place. (thanks for the idea coffeechap...a lot less fiddly then sticky tape)

cont'd........


----------



## GS11

Tighten up the stainless machine screw and centralise the cone...job done.

  

CC lever also on display


----------



## coffeechap

nice and simple, great job dude, might want those cards slightly higher, but try it and see.....


----------



## GS11

coffeechap said:


> nice and simple, great job dude, might want those cards slightly higher, but try it and see.....


Thanks cc..... doser is sweeping clean:good:


----------



## billcoxfam

Does the Whippy cap not create static? I tried something similar with an upturned plastic funnel but coffee stuck to it like crazy. So still brushing!


----------



## xiuxiuejar

I did a similar mod a couple of years back with a thermo flask metal lid. There was no static but I just like to accept the dosers imperfections and put up with them as they are professional grinders. The grind quality more than makes up for a bit of sweeping with a brush. I also love that extra bit of ground coffee they spit out when engaging the motor after sweeping out the grind chamber. Also, you could attach shower door waterproof seal to the vanes - another thing I did. I bought a metre of dutcholux door seal and cut it to size. But as I say, I have never repeated these things as I just accept the machines.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks really good GS11. Well documented mod


----------



## GS11

billcoxfam said:


> Does the Whippy cap not create static? I tried something similar with an upturned plastic funnel but coffee stuck to it like crazy. So still brushing!


It's been pretty good and speeds up dosing for me as easier to remove grinds. I still like to use use a brush around chute area/ top of vanes as not using lens hood yet (thanks to darren for dropping one round







)



xiuxiuejar said:


> I did a similar mod a couple of years back with a thermo flask metal lid. There was no static but I just like to accept the dosers imperfections and put up with them as they are professional grinders. The grind quality more than makes up for a bit of sweeping with a brush. I also love that extra bit of ground coffee they spit out when engaging the motor after sweeping out the grind chamber. Also, you could attach shower door waterproof seal to the vanes - another thing I did. I bought a metre of dutcholux door seal and cut it to size. But as I say, I have never repeated these things as I just accept the machines.


Thanks for the extra tips..... I enjoy the quirkiness of the doser (my first one) but just looking to assist with retention and speed up my single dosing. Easily removable if I want to get it back to original spec.


----------



## GS11

An additional mod is dosing straight into a weighed basket .

  

I have attached a 0.1g scale (ebay £3.50 delivered) to the top of the porta holder using some double sided automotive trim tape.

  

This method is ok with 15g vst ...... 18g may run into headroom issues with the doser arm.

  

Works very well as long as I go steady and rotate the basket occasionally during the process to ensure grinds remain central.


----------



## Wobin19

CC lever also on display


















Last edited by GS11; 18 Hours Ago at 
11:14
.

Just a bit of lever envy here!

*Classic *
*~ *
*SJ *
*~ *
*Aeropress*
* ~ *
*Zass*


----------



## Wobin19

CC lever also on display


















Just a bit of lever envy going on here...

Last edited by GS11; 18 Hours Ago at 
11:14
.


----------



## Xpenno

Superb mod! Might have to pick up some of that cream while I wait for my anfim









I added the Schectermatic Shnozzola  to improve the distribution in the basket (cheers Garry!)

Certianly worth a look here.


----------



## GS11

Xpenno said:


> Superb mod! Might have to pick up some of that cream while I wait for my anfim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the Schectermatic Shnozzola  to improve the distribution in the basket (cheers Garry!)
> 
> Certianly worth a look here.


Thanks, have seen the shnozzola:good:, its a nice simple mod which I will try out, though I'm likely to be going down the route of moulding some plastic /drilling hole for the doser outlet (I have limited headroom with the weighed basket)


----------



## Xpenno

GS11 said:


> Thanks, have seen the shnozzola:good:, its a nice simple mod which I will try out, though I'm likely to be going down the route of moulding some plastic /drilling hole for the doser outlet (I have limited headroom with the weighed basket)


Yeah I saw that mod as well, I just don't think that my handyman skills would do it justice.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

I tried aout a few mods on my first SJ and while they worked, I just don't think they are wotrh it as I still have to brush out the grind chute. The only "mod" I use now is a rolled up peice of plastic in a cone shape and put in the doser outlet. I don't know if this is the shnozzola but it works well. I use those plastic ducument wallets, they are seethrough and hygenic. The best way is to lift out the doser measurement and drop it in and make sure it's a tight fit.


----------



## GS11

xiuxiuejar said:


> I tried aout a few mods on my first SJ and while they worked, I just don't think they are wotrh it as I still have to brush out the grind chute.


If you are after "zero retention" when single dosing then a brush is necessary whatever mods are installed. I actually enjoy having a little brush around...all part of the quirkiness of doser ownership







and find the cone just makes it a little easier.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

I TOTALLY agree. Ther Mazzers do this lovely thing when they spit out the last bit of coffee after you clean. I love my Mazzers. As I have said before, it you made the doser for home, you'd be uspest but these are industrial dosers made to dose hundreds of coffees a day. People should accept and embrace them!


----------



## Milanski

The schnozzer is genius, and I'm liking this mod too.

Thanks for sharing.

Why didn't I think of the cardboard sweeper? The tape solution is pretty rubbish. Doesn't last very long and I'm sure I've been imbibing small particles of electrical tape for the last few weeks


----------



## GS11

Milanski said:


> The schnozzer is genius, and I'm liking this mod too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Why didn't I think of the cardboard sweeper? The tape solution is pretty rubbish. Doesn't last very long and I'm sure I've been imbibing small particles of electrical tape for the last few weeks


The cardboard inserts are so simple and stay in place very well.

I do notice a slight build up of grounds on them but a good few thwacks with the doser handle helps to clear









Have transformed the doser and I am achieving zero retention.


----------



## gman147

A plastic more permanent schnozzer is what's really needed for the SJ/Major etc.


----------



## Milanski

Glenn, the pics are not loading up any more.

Would it be possible to remedy this (when you've had a rest from getting the site back up!) so I can remind myself how this is done please?


----------



## jeebsy

I think GS11 may have removed them to make space for new pics, doesn't look like a forum fault


----------



## GS11

yup sorry pics got deleted to make room due to the attachments limit









will see about posting some pics back on the thread using imageshack or similar.


----------



## GS11

sorry for delay thread updated with original pics which got deleted


----------



## AliC

This is all helpful stuff. I missed out on a Major on Ebay but have a Super Jolly winging its way to me instead.

Off to get a can of squirty cream and may even have a go at making a Schnozz-o-chute thing.


----------



## GS11

AliC said:


> This is all helpful stuff. I missed out on a Major on Ebay but have a Super Jolly winging its way to me instead.
> 
> Off to get a can of squirty cream and may even have a go at making a Schnozz-o-chute thing.


If you decide to go with the whippy cone I have spare 50mm screw I can pop in post.


----------



## Charliej

I remember years ago you used to be able to buy A4 sheets of a fairly thin but strong plastic sheet from craft shops, it wasn't particularly thick, if this is still available maybe that would make a better thing to make Schnozzola's and Elvinators out of?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

GS11 said:


> If you decide to go with the whippy cone I have spare 50mm screw I can pop in post.


Thanks Graham got mine in the post today


----------



## GS11

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks Graham got mine in the post today


Your welcome Clive







.... See how you get along with it. I'm still using the original whippy cone / cardboard sweepers fitted October and still working well.


----------



## AliC

GS11 said:


> If you decide to go with the whippy cone I have spare 50mm screw I can pop in post.


Thanks GS. Really kind but I have already ordered a pack.

Looking forward to seeing if I can taste the difference in the cup between the SJ and my Mignon.

Not looking forward to the wife's reaction when she sees the SJ hogging the work top.....


----------



## El carajillo

Charliej said:


> I remember years ago you used to be able to buy A4 sheets of a fairly thin but strong plastic sheet from craft shops, it wasn't particularly thick, if this is still available maybe that would make a better thing to make Schnozzola's and Elvinators out of?


Would O H P (overhead projector sheets be any good)


----------



## marcuswar

El carajillo said:


> Would O H P (overhead projector sheets be any good)


I've always heard them described as "acetate sheets"


----------



## marcuswar

Charliej said:


> I remember years ago you used to be able to buy A4 sheets of a fairly thin but strong plastic sheet from craft shops, it wasn't particularly thick, if this is still available maybe that would make a better thing to make Schnozzola's and Elvinators out of?


I think that is called "plasticard", comes in various thicknesses.


----------



## Charliej

I'd be worried about static on acetate OHP sheets as they do seem to exhibit a degree of static cling anyway. The "plasticard" is most probably the better option and could also be used for the clean sweep mods too.


----------



## Xpenno

I used the plastic top cover from a mouse mat to make my Elvinator.

Cheers

spence


----------



## peterh

marcuswar said:


> I think that is called "plasticard", comes in various thicknesses.


We have stuff like that in our office - people use it as covers when they bind loose sheets together into a booklet using a 'comb' (?) binder.


----------



## jeebsy

Charliej said:


> I remember years ago you used to be able to buy A4 sheets of a fairly thin but strong plastic sheet from craft shops, it wasn't particularly thick, if this is still available maybe that would make a better thing to make Schnozzola's and Elvinators out of?


Mine is made out a plastic place mat from Ikea.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Mine is made out a plastic place mat from Ikea.


Got any photos Jeebsy?


----------



## GS11

Xpenno said:


> I used the plastic top cover from a mouse mat to make my Elvinator.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> spence





jeebsy said:


> Mine is made out a plastic place mat from Ikea.


What chute is considered best to go for....Elvinator or schnozzzola?


----------



## jeebsy

Schnozz didn't quite work for me, still threw to the left. Elvinator worked a lot better

View attachment 5643


It took a couple of nose jobs to get it going well though, hence the rough looking snout


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sorry to ask a daft question. What's the difference between a schnozz and an Elvinator?


----------



## garydyke1

Neither in their basic form worked for me. I ended up with a paper schnozz (mobile) inside another (fixed) plastic schnozz (tried about 8 different tapers until happy)


----------



## jeebsy

A schnozz is just a spout that goes down the hole.

The elvinator screws on to the doser lever assembly is more angled to take into account the throw of the mazzer. Some people prefer one or the other. For all it costs to make them i'd try both but Elvinator worked better for me (even if it was more complicated to install)


----------



## gman147

Schnozz for me. I used shiny booklet type card.


----------



## Beanben

Am I being really stupid? But what is the point of the whipped cream lid? And what does the schnozz mod do??

many thanks and sorry for the ignorance....

cheers

ben


----------



## Beanben

Sorry have re read the post now!

ermm, which one of these mods has the most effect and is most worth doing!? Cheers!


----------



## DannyMontez

The sweeper really works well! And it only takes 2 minutes to do.


----------



## Beanben

Great, just went to do the sweeper mod and it had already been done!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Strip of plastic cut from a juice bottle rolled up and just pushed up the doser hole , where the tension and the tendency of the rolled up plastic wants to 'uncoil' is enough to hold it in position . Completely took away the left hand bias of coffee coming out and coffee drops straight down. So very simple and yet so effective.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Here's another variation of a doser mod.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15276

I'm now currently using a top off a metal cocktail shaker.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Has anyone tried using different card sizes for the sweeper arms?


----------



## Beanaholic

Many thanks for posting your mods.

It really inspired me to go at the SJ. I can't believe the difference it has made - sweeps clean, far less mess and loads the PF fantastically without the needs for loads of wiggling whilst dosing. I was too embarrassed to buy a can of whipped cream (it was the day before Valentines, and Fifty Shades coming out) but found a cheap thermos for less than a fiver. The cup fits perfectly, especially after I knocked of the plastic rim, and being stainless has no static issues. I also did the scnozz mod which I heartily recommend. Total spend, about £5.25 and less than an hour.

Would have taken a little longer if I'd bothered to clean up first, or after


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What did you use to make the schnozz?

Did you use a cereal box to do the sweeper cards?


----------



## Beanaholic

I made the shnozz from 160gsm card and a pdf file that AndyS very kindly put online here: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html

I did consider all sorts of materials to try and increase its longevity. But as cardboard is non static (and very cheap and easy) that's what I went with. It would be great if someone would make a more permanent solution using either Aluminium or stainless that could be stuck under the chute. In fact a 'Home User SJ Mod Kit' would be a great idea.

For the sweeper cards I used some thick card I had lying around - all my cereal seems to come in plastic bags these days. I used a bit of tape to hold in place whilst I put the top vanes down. The measurements you gave were spot on and saved a lot of flaffing.

I did also considere the elvinator so that it was 'job done'. But I'm not quite sure what it does or where it goes - does anyone have pictures of one in use?


----------



## Jollybean

I used photographic paper that you use to print photos from a PC on. Have lasted for months and sweep well


----------



## truegrace

Used a plastic business card for my clean sweep. Nearly a year so far and still working well


----------



## shin

I used OHP sheet from Ryman for sweeper, and just noticed that it has been chipped off, quite a lot.

I assume it ended up in my PF! Coffee beans blended with plastic...


----------



## Flaminglip

I've just tried the sweeper mod using pieces of sticky-back rubber, designed to go on the feet of furniture to stop it slipping on wooden floors. Seems to work quite well - sweeps very clean and very easy to fit without removing the lower vanes (veins?). Not entirely sure how long the rubber will stay stuck on, but seems pretty secure for now.

Just ordered a cocktail shaker so the mouse-mod is next!


----------



## Daren

Won't the rubber eventually start to wear off? (and end up being swept into the basket - and then you?)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have you a photo of how it's stuck on?

Is it on the lower vane or on the Middle on pushed over the lower?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Won't the rubber eventually start to wear off? (and end up being swept into the basket - and then you?)


Think I agree with this^^^^^^^ broken off bits of rubber aren't great. At least the cards are self levelling, although I understand the urge to do something different.


----------



## Flaminglip

urbanbumpkin said:


> Think I agree with this^^^^^^^ broken off bits of rubber aren't great. At least the cards are self levelling, although I understand the urge to do something different.


Hmm, good point. I'll keep a close eye on it - can't imagine rubber is gonna taste particularly great.

I was just looking through the house to find something self adhesive so that I didn't have to remove the vanes. What have people been using to stick on card, something like electrical tape?


----------



## Daren

The vaines have a groove which you can slot the card into - no adhesive required


----------



## Flaminglip

View attachment 12235


Ahh I see. Are the grooves on the underside of the vanes, and therefore the bottom vanes need to be removed in order to fit the card?

Here's what it currently looks like


----------



## jeebsy

I just stuck bits of stuff on the front of the vanes, never thought about using the cavity like that


----------



## urbanbumpkin

No you dont have to take off the lower vane.

Just rest the cards against the lower vane and then push the middle vane (if you have one) on top of this. This clamps the cards in place. see below photo's.

<img alt="p>










<img src=[/IMG]Middle Vane by urbangonzo, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## Flaminglip

Ahh I see, that makes sense - cheers!


----------



## coffeechap

I mod all my mazzers using card underneath the vanes it is so simple to do


----------

